# Detective Jackson series by LJ Sellers



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello!
I'm novelist L.J. Sellers, and I wanted to introduce myself to Kindle readers. I write the Detective Jackson mystery/suspense series, based on a homicide investigator in Eugene, Oregon (my hometown). The first two books, THE SEX CLUB and SECRETS TO DIE FOR, are generating terrific reader response, and the third novel, THRILLED TO DEATH, will be released in August. Two more will be published next year. http://ljsellers.com/wordpress/praise

I'm having a blast writing this series, and I love it when readers contact me and start talking about my characters as if they were real people. Writing and interacting with readers has been more rewarding than I ever imagined!

My first two stories explored social themes such as teenage sex, access to birth control, suppression of sexuality, gender identification, and gender prejudice. Many readers have told me they love it that I address social issues, and _Mystery Scene_ magazine has given my stories high praise for the subtle and layered approach I take. I realize not everyone wants to read about social issues, especially provocative ones that might make them uncomfortable, so for my third book, I wrote a pure thriller, aptly titled THRILLED TO DEATH. I hope my dedicated fans will stay with the series, and new readers will try it out.

Keeping in mind that my first priority is to tell a terrific, page-turning story, how do you feel about social issues in fiction?


----------



## susanideus (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi L.J.,
I find that using a theme of contemporary social issues adds a great deal of interest for me. If it is a particular issue about which I am concerned, it will often spur me to do further researFor some, who are not tuned in to issues, it might give them a "wake-up call".

So, yes, I do enjoy this kind of fiction and would like to read more.

Susan Ideus


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

That's encouraging, Susan. In my forth Jackson novel, PASSIONS OF THE DEAD, I explore the devastating effects of unemployment on individuals, families, and communities.


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm with you on including social issues in mystery novels, LJ. The hero of my Mahu series is an openly gay homicide detective in Honolulu, a mixed-race guy who loves to surf. So his whole life is one big social issue, from GLBT concerns to ocean quality to Hawaiian sovereignty. 

Even in my Kindle-only mystery, In Dog We Trust, I address the issue of minority students and faculty at a very good small college, and I hope to handle some more dog-related issues in the future, since one of the two detectives is a Golden Retriever.

Neil Plakcy
www.mahubooks.com


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi LJ!

Great to see you here. Folks I have read The Sex Club and talked about it with LJ on my Blog Talk Radio show. I really enjoyed the book and I have to say that LJ did a great job handling very sensitive issues. LJ and I come from different ends of the political spectrum, so for her to present such a sensitive set of issues in a way that I could enjoy took a great deal of skill.

I think anyone will enjoy The Sex Club.

CJ


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I find those books very interesting and I enjoy social issues in novels.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

It seems to me it's pretty hard to write anything without addressing some social issues on some level, and each author's beliefs about the issues are going to show through.  There is a fine line between that and preaching, though, and I'll admit the minute I think someone is trying to shove their opinions down my throat as the One True Way, I'm outta there, even sometimes when I agree.  The tv series Law and Order is a prime example to me.  It's way over the line on the preachy bit, and I stopped watching a long time ago because of it.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey LJ,

Good to see you.  Sex Club is a fascinating book.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

These are exactly what my mom loves.  I just sent a sample to her Kindle.
Thank you for being a part of Kindleboards.
deb


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

As long as it is woven into the story and is not bludgeoning me about the head and face I'm fine with it. An example of this can be found in Melanie Rawn's Dragon Star trilogy. In the midst of a very well written and realistic (except for the occasional magic and dragons ) story of the horrors of medieval war she drops an almost arbitrary abortion debate into one chapter. She presents both sides of the issue and all but it did nothing to really further the plot or develop the characters any further. Overall I felt it was unnecessary, especially since I read fantasy to get away from real life politics.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I wanted to let you know that my Detective Jackson novels are $2.99 and should stay that way. The first two, THE SEX CLUB and SECRETS TO DIE FOR, are available now, and THRILLED TO DEATH will be published in August by Echelon Press, print and Kindle at the same time. PASSIONS OF THE DEAD and THE BABY THIEF will be released next year. Reader response has been terrific. Here are blurbs for the first three.

*The Sex Club:* A dead girl, a ticking bomb, a Bible study that's not what it appears to be, and a detective who won't give up.
*Secrets to Die For:* A brutal murder, a suspect with a strange story, a missing woman with secrets to hide-can Jackson discover the truth in time to save her?
*Thrilled to Death:* Two missing women with nothing in common, a dead body, and a suspect who hasn't left his house in a year-Jackson's most puzzling cast yet. 
*
http://ljsellers.com/wordpress/praise
*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

L.J., I merged your new post with your existing thread for the series. It looks like we inadvertently failed to do our usual "Welcome to KindleBoards" post, so here it is:

Welcome to KindleBoards  And congratulations on your books!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm excited to report that both books, THE SEX and SECRETS TO DIE FOR, are trending in the top 100 list for police procedurals. THE SEX CLUB actually hit #25 one day last week. 

Question: Does this mean I can put bestselling in front of my name on press releases? Or is a Kindle subcategory list to specialized to qualify?


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

In case you've wanted to know more about me and/or my first novel , THE SEX CLUB is featured at Indie Spotlight today. 
http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=1966

For information about my latest book, THRILLED TO DEATH, and the whole series, see this terrific review at Story Circle.
http://www.storycirclebookreviews.org/reviews/thrilled.shtml


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

They're both really interesting interviews.  Good luck with the books. I haven't yet read one of your so I'm going to pick one up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

L.J. . . . .please bookmark this thread in your browser.  I have merged your new post with your existing thread for the book as we allow only one promotional thread per book.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Helen,

I read LJ's book (The Sex Club) for my Blog Talk Radio show about a year ago and really enjoyed it.

You'll be glad you picked this one up.

CJ


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, CJ, I can't do it--I am boycotting sex!

Scott


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Are you talking abstinence as it applies only to fiction? Or all aspects of your life?

For your sake, I'm hoping for the first.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Nah just kidding. I'd have sex with LJ any day...

oh wait, I mean...

I'll shut up now and go read the book!

Scott


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

When I see her in San Francisco, I'll tell her for you.  

Her husband might not approve.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> In case you've wanted to know more about me and/or my first novel , THE SEX CLUB is featured at Indie Spotlight today.
> http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=1966


Well, that's done it. Now I have to buy your book, too. 
I absolutely love kindleboards. I have found so many great books here.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

To celebrate the release of my fourth Detective Jackson story, PASSIONS OF THE DEAD, the first book, THE SEX CLUB, has been reduced to $.99 cents. This price may only last a month, so if you've been thinking of trying the series, now is a good time. All the follow-up stories are $2.99. 

Passions of the Dead: A working-class family is brutally attacked in their home and only one survives. Detective Jackson is assigned to investigate and soon uncovers a blackmail scheme. But the forensic evidence is confusing, and the girl who survives has no memory of the horrific event. When another home invasion occurs, Jackson is confident they've nailed the perpetrators. Yet the case grows even more entangled. When the survivor disappears, Jackson fears for her life-but can he find her in time to save her?

Reviewers say:
"L.J. Sellers takes a contemporary news theme and spins a thriller that puts you on the edge of your seat on page one, then keeps you there until the last sentence. Superb!"- The Blood-Red Pencil

"This is another outstanding effort from Sellers and sure to please any police procedural fan."-BookBitch.com
L.J.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats!!!  How many will there be in this series?


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, so I've devoured The Sex Club, Secrets to Die For, and Thrilled to Death.  I just bought Passions of the Dead.  

I'm totally addicted, Sellers. I work law enforcement for a living, so it takes a lot for a police procedural/thriller like these to keep me following the plot.  You do a great job of it.  I especially like how Jackson does things he knows he technically shouldn't do - but does them anyway for the greater good.  Ethics issues like that come up ALL THE TIME and I don't find many authors who are able to describe the internal struggle quite like you do.  I've concluded that you either have done a hell of a lot of research or you have a law enforcement background.  

PLEASE tell me you're working on more Jackson books!  I'm getting a little panicy because there's no more Jackson books after this one!! Write faster!!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I wanted to let everyone know that Secrets to Die For, the first book in the bestselling Detective Jackson mystery-thrillers, is free today on Amazon. Grab one while you can. 
http://amzn.to/A2ZatS










L.J.


----------

